# pre wet system



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

OK. The Grass has slowed down and it is time to get the snow stuff ready to go, before the fall.

I decided last season that I was going to equip my main salt truck with a liquid pre wet system. I have a Snow Ex Vee Pro 8000. 

I go thought about 6-7 heaping loads on avg. My thought was, not the Salt savings (30%) which would be nice, but rather the 30-40 min per trip, site to pile to site. 1-2 loads is over 1 hr, that I could plow or sleep.

The salt would work better, faster and make up for slightly low capacity of the Snow Ex.

I am going to mount the tank under the hopper, and put 2 nozzles above the chute before the spinner. 

Any body have a suggestion, for tank size, gal per ton, or just what components are involved, besides the pump,tank, and nozzles?


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Need to know what type of truck and weight limits you are looking as as the added weight of the pre wet is going to effect your payload. How much weight is your salt adding to the equation. Alittle more info and can maybe ad some insight


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

hey 1 yep its time to get ready for the season ive been working for the last 3 weeks on adding to my fleet and tryed pre wetting last snow. Made my own mix plant and got my lab guy to give me the mix for liquid cacl2 and mgcl2. sounds to easy for me but going to give it a try. i run small equipment for small locations but get paid big time prices. so ive got some 50 gal tank sprayers and one with four nozzles and one with 3 tips. going to use this to increase my salt supply and speed up meltting time if it works will keep using it. guess it all comes down to the type of snow you get and having the equipment. CAPITAL any help would be great..... Thanks Guys and let it snow


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

My experience with a trynex spreader is that you don't need a prewet system.
Simply pour a measured amount of liquid over the salt after it's loaded DRY into the spreader. My Caliber is in barrels ( 215L, 45 gal) and I simply screw in a barrel pump, each stroke of the pump is about 1/2 liter, so we just count the strokes into a bucket and pour it over the salt. Since the Trynex unit is plastic and the auger sealed, almost no liquid is lost! Even filling the spreader the nite before and letting it sit, you'll only lose a quart or so from leaking onto the spinner. You'll find that the wet salt will require you using the vibrator all the time, but cut the auger speed way back to reduce the amount of salt being spread, I run mine at the 2nd white mark in the red band, or straight up , and the spinner hard to the right. This works!! You don't need to pretreat your stock pile or buy an expensive prewetting system with the trynex 1875, tailgate, 6000, or 8000 :redbounce 

Bill


----------

